# Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los? Barsch? Forelle?



## mate66 (16. Sep. 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein paar Problemchen mit zu viel Fischbesatz in unserem Teich. 

Vorweg ist ja erst einmal einiges zum Teich selbst zu sagen
(wie auch meinem Profil und den Album-Fotos entnommen werden kann, Details siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/member.php?u=21748 ):

- Teich ist ein Naturteich, keine Folie, keine Filter, etc
- der Grund besteht aus natürlichem Schiefer
- Teichvolumen liegt bei geschätzten 240.000 ltr., tiefste Stelle 1,8 Meter 
- Teich ca. 25 Jahre alt, wurde aber 10 Jahre nicht beachtet. "Reaktivierung" seit zwei bis drei Jahren. Einsatz von Bachlaufpumpe mit UVC Klärer und CO2-Gerät. Besatz von 15 Kois vor zwei Jahren.
- Natürlicher Zulauf von Regenwasser vom Grundstück (Teich liegt an tiefster Stelle), zusätzlich gelangt Regenwasser vom Haus über unterirdische Zuleitung in den Teich

Jetzt hat der Teich allerdings auch noch einige Friedfische aus dem "Altbestand", die jetzt erst wieder aktiv durch das Wasser preschen und leider sich auch arg vermehren. Es ist schon Wahnsinn, wie viele kleine Rotfedern und Co sich an warmen Tagen an der Wasseroberfläche sonnen....
Somit dürften sicherlich viel zu viele Fische im Teich sein. Neben den von mir gewollten Kois sind noch ca. 5 Goldfische aus "alter Zeit" im Wasser unterwegs, die auch gerne da bleiben können. 

Aber was kann ich gegen den Rest unternehmen? Habe schon immer mal ein paar Fische (bis jetzt ca. 120 Stück) heraus geangelt und nebenan im Bach frei gelassen, aber irgendwie werde ich dadurch nicht Herr der Angelegenheit.
Ich habe jetzt an den Besatz durch nen Räuber gedacht - als natürliche Abwehr gegen den Klein- und KrimsKrams. Wie sieht es mit Forelle oder __ Barsch aus? Oder was anderes? Natürlich sollte nicht irgendwann der Koi angefallen werden... 

Bin für reichlich Ratschläge dankbar!

(Teich "ablassen" wollte ich nicht. Abfischen mit Netz wollt ich auch nicht, geht auch nicht wirklich. Außerdem säßen danach wahrscheinlich nur Kois im Netz und der restliche Krams geht entweder unter dem Netz oder sonst irgendwo durch..)

Viele Grüße!
Mate


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hi Mate,

Problem bei deiner Teichgröße ist das Du schon mehrere !!! __ Raubfische einsetzen mußt. Und auch verschiede Arten, da jeder Raubfisch nur seiner Größe entsprechenden Beutefische schnappen tut (ein 30-40cm Raubfisch frißt keine 3-5cm lange Brut mehr)

z.B

mehrere Aale als Laich/Brutvertilger - können sich ja nicht vermehren
mehrere Flußbarsche als Jung/Kleinfischfresser - vermehreren sich aber auch schon früh
einige __ Zander (oder 3-4 __ Hechte) als Räuber der größeren Fische - Hechte machen aber vor den alten Goldies auch nicht halt
2-3 __ Waller für die besonders großen dicken Elternfische - sind dann aber irgendwann die Koi eventuell auch dran wenn sie bis dahin noch nicht ausgewachsen sind

Forellen/Saiblinge kämen nur bei kühlem Wasser (auch im Sommer) in Frage

MfG Frank


----------



## Mauso (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

da jeder Raubfisch nur seiner Größe entsprechenden Beutefische schnappen tut (ein 30-40cm Raubfisch frißt keine 3-5cm lange Brut mehr)

Da muss ich Dir leider wiedersprechen

Also Ein __ Hecht ZB frisst gut und gerne auch seine Beutetiere die genauso groß sind wie er !!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hi,

Kommt drauf an: Ein 30cm langer schlanker !!! Fisch (wie ein anderer __ Hecht oder __ Aal) paßt ja auch ins Beutespektrum eines 30cm Hechtes, aber z.B ein 30cm hochrückiger Spiegelkarpfen oder __ Brassen nicht mehr (die bekommt er nicht mehr geschluckt da zu breit um den Schädel zu passieren). Später reduziert sich die Beutelänge aber auch wieder deutlich, denn Beutefische in ihrer Größe machen sie nur als Jungtiere (ein 30cm Hecht ist ja gerade mal 1 - 1,5 Jahr alt.)
Aber was hat denn ein 30cm Beutefisch mit einen kleinen von nur 3cm zu tun (wegen dem Zitat)

MfG Frank


----------



## flohkrebs (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

hallo!



mate66 schrieb:


> sind noch ca. 5 Goldfische aus "alter Zeit" im Wasser unterwegs, die auch gerne da bleiben können.


du weißt aber schon, dass sich gerade Goldfische normalerweise sehr munter vermehren?



mate66 schrieb:


> Habe schon immer mal ein paar Fische (bis jetzt ca. 120 Stück) heraus geangelt und nebenan im Bach frei gelassen,


bitte tu das besser nicht! 
Da kann sehr viel schief gehen - der Bach ist "freie Natur" und sollte es bleiben dürfen.
Durchs Aussetzen von Fischen aus deinem Teich, verfälscht du den natürlichen Fischbesatz des Baches - was nicht wünschenswert ist, außer die Fische aus deinem Teich gehören einer bedrohten Art an...
Außerdem kann man auf diese Art Fischkrankheiten weiterverbreiten.
Besser wäre es in meinen Augen, jemand würde die Fische wegessen - was sind es denn für welche außer Rotfedern? 



			
				Mauso schrieb:
			
		

> ein 30-40cm Raubfisch frißt keine 3-5cm lange Brut mehr


hmmm....
unsere Forellen sind in etwas so groß, und die fressen Insekten! (Bachflohkrebse sind zum Beiepiel winzig!)  

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hi Flohkrebs,

eine Bachforelle (oder Regenbogenforelle) ist ja alles andere als ein "echter" Raubfisch - die anderen beiden Formen der Gattung Trutta (Meerforelle und Seeforelle) sind __ Raubfische - sind zwar carnivor veranlagt aber die Nahrung besteht nicht zu mehr als 75% aus Fisch Die nehmen alles was in ihren natürlicherweise nahrungsarmen Lebensräumen bekommen können also hauptsächlich Kleinkrebse (Gammarus), Insektenlarven und Anflug (ob und zu mal ne __ Elritze, Schmerle oder __ Mühlkoppe)

MfG Frank


----------



## Ulli (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hallo Mate,

in meinem Teich hatte ich das selbe Problem - hunderte kleiner Goldfische und Shubunkins!  Ich hatte alles mögliche versucht: Reuse, Angel etc. aber da sieht man ja fast keinen Erfolg und wohin dann mit den gefangenen Fischen? In die Hecke kippen kann ich sie nicht  und bis man Abnehmer findest ist es mühsam.

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit zwei Barschen gemacht, __ Sonnenbarsche fressen Brut und kleine Fische auch an unzugänglichen Stellen. Und dann habe ich noch einen Flussbarsch eingesetzt, der geht auf den grösseren Nachwuchs los, ohne die erwachsenen Fische zu belästigen. 

Mein Teich ist viel kleiner und ich habe 3 Sonnebarsche und einen Flussbarsch eingesetzt und damit den Fischnachwuchs erheblich dezimiert. Ein paar Fischlis kommen immer durch, aber das ist OK. Für Deine Teichgröße würde ich mal 2 Flussbarsche einsetzen, keine __ Zander oder Welse - die fressen Deine Grossen irgendwann auch mal. 

Mein Flussbarsch war im Frühjar etwa 20 cm gross (siehe Bild) und ist schon etwas gewachsen. Er schwimmt tagsüber immer unter der Koi- Goldie-Meute mit und geht abends auf Jagd - super interessanter und schöner Fisch, den ich sehr gerne beobachte.


Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## mate66 (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hallo!

Besten Dank für eure schnellen Antowrten. Das ging ja mal fix 

Um einmal einige Punkte aufzugreifen:

--> geangelte __ Kleinfische in den Bach setzen
bisher habe ich mit nichts Böses dabei gedacht, da es aus meiner Sicht Fische sind, die auch in den Bächen und Flüssen vorkommen (Der Bach mündet in ca. 2,5km in die Weser). Aber Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde jetzt wohl mal mit meinem Nachbarn sprechen. Der hat nen Teich großen Teich (das Grundstück ist "nur" Teich, denk mal ca. 1500qm Fläche). Dann muss ich jetzt halt 500m gehen um die Fische umzusetzten, anstelle sie 5m hinter meinem Teich in die Freiheit zu entlassen.
Ach: und die kleinen Rotfedern waren bei meinen Arbeitskollegen mit kleinen Gartenteichen auch sehr beliebt..

--> welche Fische sind "zu viel"
in der Menge sind es kleine Rotfedern. Die bis 5cm Länge tummeln sich halt noch viel im Wasser. Gestern hatte ich ca. 10 Stück von 10cm Länge rausgeholt. Die sind aber alle recht schlank... Des weiteren hatte ich gestern zwei kleine Karpfen (die hat auch schon der besagte Nachbar bekommen). Und dann hab ich da noch ne Fischart im Teich die ich leider nicht zuordnen kann. Vielleicht __ Güster??? Hab doch keine Ahnung... Kann ja mal nen Foto machen. (Aber dann bitte nicht lachen wenn es was total anderes ist) Jedenfalls sind auch mal 20cm groß...

--> Besatz mit nem Raubfisch
Das mit dem Flussbarsch hört sich ja ganz gut an. Scheint, als könne ich damit jedenfalls schon einmal nichts falsch machen. Aber wo bekomme ich welche her? Gibt es die in den klassischen Zoo-Handlungen? Dürften dann ja unverschämt teuer sein. Angeln und in den Teich umsetzten ist ja verboten...

--> zum Teich
ist es noch erwähnenswert, dass sich auf dem Teichgrund eine relativ dicke Schlamm-Schicht über die Jahre angesammelt hat? Sicherlich bis zu einem halben Meter dick.
Ich wollte in diesem Winter das erste mal den Teichbelüfter anlassen, damit eine Stelle eisfrei bleibt und kein Fisch an Faulgasen erstickt. Daher auch der Drang meinerseits, unnötige Fische heraus zu holen...


Viele Grüße
Mate


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hi Mate,

Flußbarsche bekommt man natürlich am ehesten selbst geangelt (oder von Angelkollegen)

Dieses Jahr hab ich aber auch schon welche unter den Teichfischen bei uns hier im Hörnchenbaumarkt gesehen. So um die 6€ bei 10-15cm Länge.

Besonders wichtig ist es aber auch möglichst viele von den großen geschlechtsreifen Rotfedern zu erwischen (rausangeln). Sind die potentesten Jungfischproduzenten erst mal weg gibt es ja schon mal weniger neuen Nachwuch den die Räuber dann kurzhalten müssen

Bei so ner dicken angesammelten Schlammschicht wirds demnächst aber auch mal Zeit den Teich komplett zu leeren und zu räumen. Dann erwischt man auch den Rest der unerwünschten Fische - bis dann die Koi anfangenn tausende von Kleinen zu machen

MfG Frank


----------



## mate66 (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hey, 



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Bei so ner dicken angesammelten Schlammschicht wirds demnächst aber auch mal Zeit den Teich komplett zu leeren und zu räumen.



Tja, irgendwie versuch ich mich davor zu drücken - kann mir gut vorstellen, was das für eine Arbeit ist. Im Moment sehe ich dabei aber nur die ganzen Schwierigkeiten, sodass ich damit noch nicht begonnen habe. 

Zunächst müsste ich ja alle Fische die ich behalten will sicher und schonend rausbekommen.. 
Angeln wär ja nen bissel blöde, nech? Und wenn ich Wasser ablasse, wird es nicht wirklich besser. 
Hab im letzten Jahr nen Meter Wasser rausgepumpt (dafür war der Bach dann auch sehr hilfreich) und bin in den Teich rein, um wieder etwas Herr über die zu üppigen Seerosen zu werden. Dabei kommt denn der Nachteil des Naturteiches zum Vorschein. Durch das Wasser-Treten wurde das Wasser SCHWARZ-BRAUN - ne richtig trübe Suppe. Liegt ja unter anderem auch an den Schiefer-Lehm-Krams im Boden.
Somit ist dann mit Kescher auf Fischjagt auch nichts mehr zu holen. 

Gibt es sonst dafür "vernünftige" Netze? Ich kenn nur welche, die zum richtigen Abfischen geeignet sind. Die Fische verheddern sich in dem Feinmachen des Hauptnetzes so arg, das sie danach nur noch in die Pfanne oder auf den Grill können - aber nicht mehr zurück ins Wasser.

Und bei unserer Teichgröße brauch ich dann ja nen richtigen Bagger - sonst klappt das nicht. Oder gaanz viel lange Arme beim Schaufeln.... 

Und wie macht ihr das in solchen Fällen mit dem Wiederbefüllen?
Wir haben nur nen arg kleinen Brunnen, da bekomm ich nicht wirklich viel Wasser raus. 
Stadwasser - no way! Ich kann zwar von dem Bach Wasser nehmen, Problem ist aber, das hier seeehr viele Nährstoffe enthalten sein können, da hier die ganzen Düngemittel der umliegenden Felder reinlaufen dürften.  Dann hätt ich Algen par excellence, oder?

Und wann wäre die beste Zeit für so eine Teich-Sanierung?

Ciao!
Mate


----------



## Patrick K (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hallo Mate 
vielleicht hast du ja Bekannte bei der Feuerwehr, die könnten doch einen Einsatz mit der Schlammpumpe fahren .Dann kommst du mit ein paar dutzend Steaks und 50 liter Bier weg. 
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hi Mate,

wenns mal so weit ist:

Macht man am besten im Herbst. Dann sind zumindest keine kleinen Amphibien am/im Teich. Die Fische sammeln sich bei abpumpen ja in der letzten Wasserlache (und lassen sich dann mit nem Kescher selbst aus ner undurchsichtigen Schlammbrühe rausheben. Die Fische (z.B die Koi) die man behalten will kannst Du, wenn Du z.B einen kalten frostfreien Platz (Keller, Garage) für einen dieser selbstaufrichtenden Riesenplanschbecken (die mit dem luftgefüllten Reifen oben dran) hast (die gibts dann schon mitunter für 40-50€ im Abverkauf) darin dann auch den Winter über lassen. Der Teich kann sich dann den nassen Winter über auch großteils wieder allein mit Wasser füllen (den Sumpf/- Uferpflanzen macht das dann nichts aus da sie ja im "Winterschlaf" sind und garantiert nicht in der Hitze vertrocknen

MfG Frank


----------



## Christian und Frauke (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hallo Mate,
2 __ Hechte und ein Trupp Flussbarsche 8 bis 10 Sück sollten Dein Problem in den nächsten 3 oder 4 Jahren minimieren
Wenn die grossen Rotfedern dann nach Deinem Geschmack reduziert sind giebt es sehr schöne Hechtrezepte im Inderned
Den Rest werden dann die __ Barsche übernehmen:hai


----------



## mate66 (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hey, 

nochmals Danke für eure Antworten und Tipps. 
Aber wie es aussieht, bin ich für dieses Jahr mit dem Kauf von räuberischen Besatz-Fischen zu spät dran. Die Geschäfte haben nichts mehr, Saison geht bei denen erst wieder ab 1. April los. 

Und der nette Herr von nem Angel und Teichfisch-Laden hatte mir jetzt den Tipp gegeben, lieber auf nen Jung-__ Zander umzuschwenken.  Der soll an die Koi wohl nicht rangehen (der kleinste liegt bei ca. 20cm) und hat wohl den Vorteil, dass Zander sich nicht so vermehrt wie nen Flussbarsch. Außerdem meinte er, dass ne Horde Flussbarsche u.a. etwas makaberer ist und andere Fische auch nur mal an Augen und Flossen anknabbert....

Somit muss ich bis Frühjahr wohl warten - es sei denn ein Angler käme mit nem Eimerchen des Weges.. :smoki

Was meint ihr?

Ciao!
Mate

PS: es scheint aber ja so zu sein, dass ein Raubfisch im Koiteich ehr eine Seltenheit ist, oder? Verkaufen die anderen immer ihr Kleinkrams und lassen regelmäßig ihr Wasser ab? Koi sind doch eigentlich auch dafür prädestiniert, viel Nachwuchs zu bekommen... Und Koi in einem Naturteich scheint wohl genauso selten zu sein.


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Raubfisch im Friedfischteich bedeutet immer Stress für die
Friedfische. Meine Nachwuchs regelt sich gut von alleine,
da der eigene Laich gleich wieder vertilgt wird bzw. die
verschiedenen Friedfischarten den Laich der anderen fressen.
Mehr als 2-3 Jungfische von jeder Fischart kommen nicht
durch in einer Saison. Vielleicht machts einfach die Vielfalt.
Bei mir schwimmen 14 Fischarten plus Edelkrebse.
7 Libellenarten und so mancher andere kleine Fischräuber
tragen Ihren Teil dazu bei.


----------



## mate66 (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hey, 

wie gesagt, muss jetzt ja eh bis zum Frühjahr warten. Mal sehen, wie es dann ausschaut. Vielleicht hat meine diesjährige Angel-Aktion doch schon was gebracht, und der Rest regelt sich auch bei mir von alleine. 

Frage: 
__ Libellen tragen auch dazu bei? Was sind des dann für riesen Brummer und wie viele, damit die den Laich verputzen? Also bei mir am Teich sind auch immer einige verschiedene Arten am Gange. Zumindest, was ich immer mal sehe. Hab aber von den Dingern (auch) keine Ahnung und mich noch nie weiter mit denen auseinander gesetzt. Finde die halt immer nur "nett anzuschauen" und find's lustig, die beim Paaren zu beobachten wie die sich durch die Pflanzen jagen 

Wie gesagt, eigentlich Naturteich - und Natur drum herum. Da kann sonst alles passieren, was will. Ich mähe nur mit dem Rasenmäher an der einen Seite dran entlang. Aber das stört noch nicht einmal den __ Enten, die im Frühsommer immer zum Schwimmen vorbeikommen.
Nur die Fische sollten halt auch genügend Platz zum schwimmen haben...

Mate


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hi Mate,

__ Zander (hatte ich oben angeführt wegen deinen angegebenen Teichboden - Schiefer) gehen allerdings erst dann wenn der Bodenschlamm wieder weg ist. Die brauchen festen Bodengrund (Kies- oder Felsboden) um darüber tagsüber zu ruhen (findet man nicht über dicken weichen Schmodderschichten)

@CoolNiro,

darf man mal fragen was Du für 14 Fischarten im Teich hast. Eventuell sind ja auch welche dabei die sich in deinem Teich gar nicht großartig vermehren können weil ihnen dazu die passende Umgebung dazu fehlt

MfG Frank


----------



## mate66 (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hey __ Knoblauchkröte!

Danke für deine Geduld mit mir  Aber so komme ich jeden Tag Stück für Stück weiter in der ganzen Thematik "Teich".. jeder muss ja mal klein anfangen *smile*

So, und da ich ja im Beitrag vorher von "Natur" gesprochen hab, hier mal Bilder von unseren __ Enten die uns immer Besuchen. Das erste Bild ist bei uns auf dem Teich, das zweite in dem Bächlein dahinter. Hatte leider vergessen, die Kleinen auch mal bei uns auf dem Teich zu knipsen...

     

Das andere war eine der wilden __ Libellen. Was ist das überhaupt für eine? 

 

Tja, und nun will ich mich doch noch einmal meiner peinlichen Frage nähern...
Ich hab wie gesagt nen Arsch voll Rotfedern (auf dem Bild mal eine der Mini-Ausführungen, die sogar nur schlecht als recht auf nen 18er Haken beissen wollen)
 

und... Tja, das ist meine Frage. Was ist das andere fürn Fisch??  
Hab mal drei Bilder von einem gemacht. Barteln hab ich keine entdeckt. Hätt jetzt gesagt, das das nen Goldi ist, der seine Farbe vergessen hat...
 
 
 

Bitte helft mir, damit ich nicht dumm sterbe 


Ciao, 
Mate


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*



> und... Tja, das ist meine Frage. Was ist das andere fürn Fisch??
> Hab mal drei Bilder von einem gemacht. Barteln hab ich keine entdeckt. Hätt jetzt gesagt, das das nen Goldi ist, der seine Farbe vergessen hat...
> Anhang anzeigen 74888
> Anhang anzeigen 74889
> ...



bist du nicht Angler?

sieht nach __ Karausche aus oder nicht?


----------



## Wild (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hallo,
__ Karausche denke ich nicht. Dafür ist der Fisch zu schlank. Ich tippe auf __ Giebel oder unverfärbter __ Goldfisch, wobei ich zu ersterem tendiere.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Also Silberkarausche ? 

sind doch alle mitm "__ Goldfisch" verwandt Carassius mäßig..


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> @CoolNiro,
> 
> darf man mal fragen was Du für 14 Fischarten im Teich hast. Eventuell sind ja auch welche dabei die sich in deinem Teich gar nicht großartig vermehren können weil ihnen dazu die passende Umgebung dazu fehlt
> 
> MfG Frank



aber gerne darfst Du fragen:
*Koi, Goldfische *(Sarasa,__ Shubunkin,Normalo,Ranchu,Blackmoor,Ryukin,Oranda,
Wakin,Teleskop,Comet und deren "gemischter" Nachwuchs), *Rotfedern, Goldrotfedern,
Gründlinge, Bitterlinge, Moderlischen, Goldelritzen,* Regenbogenelritzen, *Goldschleien,
Nasen, Rotaugen*, Makropoden, Albinokardinälchen und __ Wimpelkarpfen.

Sind sogar 15...die mit nachweislichem Nachwuchs sind dick geschrieben.
Die Umgebung bei mir ist dem Breitengrad entsprechend, bis auf die Exoten,
für die Vermehrung ganz gut.

Die Rainbowshiner und die Wimpler sind noch nicht geschlechtsreif.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## mate66 (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hey!

Und? Gibt es noch mehr Vorschläge?



Wild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> __ Karausche denke ich nicht. Dafür ist der Fisch zu schlank. Ich tippe auf __ Giebel oder unverfärbter __ Goldfisch, wobei ich zu ersterem tendiere.
> Gruß Norbert



Und dann lag ich mit meiner Goldfisch-Vermutung ja auch gar nicht so schlecht. 

Zu der Frage ob ich nich nen Angler sei... Mmmh, was soll ich darauf antworten. 
Mein Schein habe ich zwar gemacht, das ist aber nun ca. 15 Jahre her. Und ich war mehr oder weniger nur zwei Jahre aktiv. (Mit Opa auf __ Hecht blinkern und mit nem Kupel nen paar Aale aus der Weser gezogen - das war es dann auch schon mit meinem Anglerlatein...)

Ciao, 
Mate


----------



## zAiMoN (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Achso, 
dachte als "Angler" kennt man sich mit (einheimischen) Fischen aus ... Ist wohl nicht immer so


----------



## Christine (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Achso,
> dachte als "Angler" kennt man sich mit (einheimischen) Fischen aus ... Ist wohl nicht immer so



Ich dachte auch immer, als "Führerscheininhaber" kann man Auto fahren... aber wie wir alle wissen....

Andere meinen, als Angler wüssten sie alles über Fische, dann lieber jemand, der zugibt, dass er keine Ahnung hat!


Das Geplauder über Andys "Kleinvieh" im Teich hab ich mal hierhin verschoben...


----------



## mate66 (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

so isses wohl


----------



## zAiMoN (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

lol


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Also auf deinen 3 Bildern ist eine __ Karausche, der Fisch des Jahres 2010.
Eine __ Giebel kann es nicht sein, es sei denn du hast im die Flossen lackiert 

Zu deinem Grundproblem mit dem Nachwuchs würde ich dir auch zu Flussbarschen raten. Sonnebarsche würd ich dir nicht empfehlen, sonst haste das Nachwuchsproblem auch mit diesen Gesellen.


----------



## zAiMoN (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

@ Schnatterzapfen ,

Wie kommste auf "Fisch des Jahres 2010" ???


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

http://www.vdsf.de/fishoftheyear/2010.html


----------



## zAiMoN (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Damit soll ein wenig bekannter, aber dennoch interessanter Fisch der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt werden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hi Mate,

zähl beim nächsten mal die Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie.

bei 26-28 Schuppen ist es ein __ Goldfisch
bei 29-32 Schuppen ein __ Giebel
bei 33-36 Schuppen ne Kaurausche (hat dafür aber eindeutig zu wenig Schuppen)

MfG frank


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Wenn man es auf dem Bild nachzählt käme man auf einen __ Giebel, da hasteRecht. Die haben nur leider keine roten Flossen und eine anders geformte Rückenflosse.
Vielleicht ist es auch schlicht ein Mischform.

Für den Fall das du es ganz ganz genau wissen willst, Giebel sind "innen" dunkel, aber ob der Wissensdrang das öffnen eines Teichfisches rechtfertigt, hmmmmm ?!?!?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hi Schnatterzapfen,

Mischformen (Hybriden) sind beim __ Giebel nicht möglich. Alle hier vorkommenden Giebel sind Weibchen:shock Um sich zu vermehren mischen sie sich unter andere laichende Cypriniden (z.B unter Goldfische) und geben dabei ihre Eier ab. Die Eier werden vom Sperma der fremden Cyprinidenmilchner zwar zur weiteren Entwicklung angeregt, aber nicht befruchtet. Die Nachkommen sind identische Formen der Muttertiere, also Klone

MfG Frank


----------



## Buffo Buffo (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hi Frank


> Die Nachkommen sind identische Formen der Muttertiere, also Klone



Sachen gibts, .....  - und Sachen weist du.....
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die da gleich mal __ Giebel googelt...

edit:
und findet:




> Es gibt Populationen, in denen männliche und weibliche Giebel adult heranwachsen und sich geschlechtlich vermehren. *Aber die meisten Giebelbestände bestehen ausschließlich aus Weibchen*..,
> ...Normalerweise befinden sich in jeder Wirbeltierzelle zwei vollständige Chromosomensätze; sie sind diploid. Giebel können als einzige Karpfenfische darüber hinaus aber auch drei - triploide - vier - tetraploide - oder höher polyploide - Erbgutsätze tragen.
> ...Untersuchte gynogenetische Giebelbestände in Europa waren bisher stets tri- oder tetraploid. Die sich seit 1985 vor der estnischen Ostseeküste im Brackwasser ausbreitenden Giebel vermehren sich geschlechtlich und sind diploid. Darüber hinaus existieren noch kaum untersuchte Bestände a*us polyploiden Weibchen und Männchen, von denen die gynogenetische Vermehrung bekannt ist, jedoch nicht die Rolle der Männchen.*



..die Viecher haben es echt komplziert!

und ich dachte immer, das ist einfach die Wildform des Goldfisches


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Was haben wir denn dann für ein Fischlein, aufgrund der Flossenfarbe sowie Form ist es kein __ Giebel. Laut der Schuppenregel keine __ Karausche und im Bezug auf die gynogenetische Vermehrung kein Hybride ?

Edit: wo ich des grad mit google sehe, vielleicht haben wir ja auch einen Papa namens Giebel und eine Mama namens Karusche


----------



## mate66 (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hehe...

ich muss ja wirklich schmunzeln wenn ich hier eure kleine Diskussion zur FIschbestimmung lese.  Ich dachte, hier ist wissendes Volk am Werke und es sind nicht alle so "schlau" wie ich :shock

Aber weiter so!
Ich lese das hier jeden Tag mit seeehr viel Interesse!!

Dankeschön!
Mate


----------



## Vechtaraner (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hallo
ich hätte da wegen des eigentlichen Problems noch einen Vorschlag.
Der hilft Todsicher


----------



## rauchitsch (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Flußbarsche, betonnung Mehrzahl, sind nicht zu empfehlen, wenn Räuber maximal einen je Sorte, sonst ersetzte ich ein Problem durchs nächste.
Krebse und Gründlinge als laich vertielger, dan einen __ Hecht oder einen __ Zander in der Größe bis 20 - 25 cm sollte reichen.
Hecht wäre ideallösung da er einfacher wieder rauszufangen ist.


----------



## mate66 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hey. 

Jetzt wo sich die Eisdecke von meinem Teich verabschiedet hat bin ich mal gespannt, was mich im nun laaaaaaaangsam startenden Frühling alles in meinem Teich erwaten wird 

Und dann schaue ich bei vernünftigen Wassertemperaturen mal, was ich machen werde. 
Das mit dem __ Hecht find ich eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Rein damit und dann irgendwann den Blinker an den start und schmecken lassen...

Bis denn!


----------



## rocket (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hallo zusammen, ich hab ein ähnliches Problem. 
Nur das ich Unmengen von Gründlingen und etliche, aber nicht ganz so viele Rotfedern Kids habe.
Gesamtbesatz ohne Nachwuchs :
6 Goldorfen ca. 25-30cm
6 Rotfedern ca. 10-13cm
4 Grünlinge ca. 12cm 

Teich:
14x9m
Tiefste stelle ca. 3x2m mit 2,5m
Abgetrenntes Pflanzenbecken ca. 9x3m Tiefe ca. 80-100m

Ich wollte nun 2-4 Flussbarsche einsetzen  Größe ca. 10cm.
Die hab ich schon im Aq, von einem angelnden Arbeitskollegen,
einen großen mit gut 17cm hab ich auch, den will ich aber nicht rein tun.
Was meint Ihr? Einen bei der Teichgröße denke ich wird nix, mehrere? Vermehrung!!
Kann man da eigentlich das Geschlecht unterscheiden? Meine Infos sind, das das beim Flussbarsch so nicht möglich sei.

Danke Gruß


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hi Rocket,

die Geschlechter beim __ Flußbarsch lassen sich in der Tat nicht so ohne weiteres Unterscheiden , die Männchen sind in der Laichzeit farbkräftiger als die Damen, das wars auch Vorteil bei Barschgelegen ist das sie nicht zu übersehen sind, wenn das Wasser klar ist (ca. 1m langes helles Gitter)

Es gibt auch einen Räuber der sich, auch wenns viele sind, keinesfalls im Teich vermehren kann. Der __ Aal
Frißt Fischlaich, Brut und kleine Fischchen, große Aale schafen auch auch 10cm Gründlinge

MfG Frank


----------



## rocket (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hallo, Danke erstmal!

Da ich die __ Barsche schon habe ,werd ichs mal mit Ihnenversuchen!?
Sind schon drinnen, ich stell mir nur die frage, ob ich nicht noch ein paar reintun soll?
Bei der Größe und denmengen von kleinen Fischen.

Gruß


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Vielleicht wartest Du einfach mal ab, wie die sich machen. Was willst Du nachher mit den ganzen Barschen?


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hallöle....  bei uns haben bisher die Orfen und der Sonnenbarsch ( einer) ganz gut dezimiert...  nen __ Hecht oder Flussbarsch würd ich mich nicht trauen, von wegen Fressen von grösseren Fischen....    die Orfen sind heftig gewachsen, scheint also zu schmecken


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

soo.. ein Jahr später...   es haben einige junge Goldis überlebt, heute kam unsre Reuse und ich hab innerhalb von 3 Stunden 15 Goldis einfangen können.. sehr schön...  Reuse funzt


----------



## mate66 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Also ich teste seit diesem Jahr das Ganze mit Forellen.... 

habe vor 4 bis 6 Wochen vier ausgewachsene und hungrige Forellen in den Teich gesetzt - seither waren die aber nicht mehr gesehen... Da ich sie aber noch nicht von der Wasseroberfläche abfischen musste, sollte es denen wohl gut gehen. 

Bisher konnte ich allerdings noch keine "Wirkung" feststellen - könnte wahrscheinlich locker nochmal 8 Stück bei der Teichgröße und den ganzem Kleinkrams an Fischen einsetzen. 

Alternativ könnte ich von dem Fisch-Verkäufer (bekommt wöchentlich seinen Tanklastzug voller Forellen aus dem Norden) auch Saiblinge bekommen.

Wen es interessiert: für die vier Forellen hab ich dem netten Herrn einen Zehner in die Hand gedrückt. Und im Herbst wollte ich mit nem kleinen Spinner die Forellen wieder heraus angeln und auf den Grill werfen 

Beißen Saiblinge auch auf eigentlich genau so gut wie ne Forelle auf nen Spinner?

Ciao!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*



mate66 schrieb:


> Also ich teste seit diesem Jahr das Ganze mit Forellen....
> 
> habe vor 4 bis 6 Wochen vier ausgewachsene und hungrige Forellen in den Teich gesetzt
> 
> ...



Hi,

naja, wenn die Regenbogern auch aus ner Fischmast stammen werden die auch erst mal drauf warten das sie weiterhin gefüttert werden. Bis die anfangen die kleinen Fischchen zu fressen kann einige Zeit dauern (große Fischen können problemlos mehrere Wochen fasten)
Saiblinge sind im allgemeinen noch etwas empfindlicher als Forellen (Bachforellen) was die Wassertemperatur angeht. Der einzigste Saibling der sich einigermaßen auch außerhalb von kalten Bächen und Bergseen ziehen läßt ist der Elsäßer Saibling, welcher ein Hybrid aus dem amerikanischen Bachsaibling und dem heimischen Seesaibling ist. Der hat wohl in etwa die gleichen Ansprüche wie Regenbogenforellen an Sauerstoff/Temperatur. Das Beutespektrum ist da recht identisch mit Forellen, daher beißen Saiblinge auch auf kleine Spinner oder __ Fliegen

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

mit der Angelei kenn ich mich nicht aus.....  den Großteil unsres NAchwuchses fressen allerdings unsre Orfen und die SChleien


----------



## Teichfrosch5 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Soll der Nachbar sich ne Katze zulegen, die angeln dir deinen Teich schon leer...
Hab leider eher immer andersrum Probleme und muss ständig zusetzen, damit genug Leben drin ist.


----------

